# bulbs in fixture?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

for 55w pc fixture (4 bulbs over a 125) what would the best bulbs be over carpet or dwarf sag and some various other plants?

compatable bulbs:

All-Glass Aquarium
8000°K Full Spectrum (#21046)
10,000°K Super Daylight (#21049)
Reef Lamp (50/50) (#21048)
True Actinic 03 (#21047)
Coralife
10,000°K 55W (912273)
6,700°K 55W (912312)
50/50 55W (912286)
Actinic 55W (912299)
10,000°K 65W (14070)
50/50 65W (14071)
Actinic 65W (14072)
Current
22" SunPaq Dual Daylight
6700°K/10000°K 65W (21119)
22" SmartPaq 
10000°K/Actinic 460nm 65W (21120)
22" SunPaq Dual Actinic
420/460nm 65W (21121)

I was thinkign mayby a mix or 6700 and 10000 or a 50/50 but im not sure how the k rating will affect the plants. I know apperance will differ but which is best for plants or what combo?
there are 4 bulbs like this ---- with a bit or an overlap. What bulbs should be were?

more info:the fixture


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I like using 6700k....I wouldn't use any 50/50 acitinic bulbs. If you want a combo bulb, the 6700/10k bulb would be fine. You could also mix 6700k with 8000k.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have the AGA 8000K bulbs on my 125, they look good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> I have the AGA 8000K bulbs on my 125, they look good.


how are they for plants?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> I have the AGA 8000K bulbs on my 125, they look good.


how are they for plants?
[/quote]

I have two 6500k bulbs from home depot/lowes and two AGA 8000k bulbs. Everything grows like crazy and looks awesome.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have heard that the GE 9325K bulbs look the best. Going to try them next. http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10b...rch=F55BX/AR/FS


----------

